# 650 Tribby bed, ??



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

registered now so here we go,since having the van,only a couple of weeks ,were not sure that were getting the bed down right,or if we are i,am worried about the fit,its just come back from the dealer having some of the common faults sorted but he could not figure it out for a good fit either as it was the first and only one they have sold, it all looks easy enough but we end up with no support near the cooker end and at the back of the passenger seat, are we missing something ? help would be much appreciated in this matter,cheers [man with broken back} :wink:


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Can't help at all but is that a Denis Loline or Bristol Loddeka in your avatar?

Harvey


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

its a bus on the campsite just outside venice, used as a internet cafe with the air-con unit on the front.home from home to me.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I have the 2006 Tribute and we have 2 boards which are needed to make up the full bed and one goes at the end you are talking about.They are stored behind the front facing seat.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry-off topic-Sad reminder Harvey that I passed my PSV test in a Bristol Lodekker back in 1973-crash box and all.
On topic Fridgeman I have the 550 and can't understand 'no support' in either position.
First slide the nearside bed panel forward fully with extending slats.
Re use the existing cushions which should pack in tightly over this section.
Then slide bench seat panel forward to meet it, again with extending slats.
There should be a folded foam section somewhere in van which opens out to slot in at the back of the bed along the offside (about 4 inches wide), and this together with the bench seat cushions should form a tightly packed bed, which is much more comfortable than it sounds from this.
I should think this is the same as the 650 but no doubt Otto or 650 himself will advise.
HTH


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

thanks for the input,mr grumpyman is yours the shape before the 550/650, there are no boards to be seen !ours just does not seem to fit together correctly,we have done as you say by extending everthing out even beond the length govened by the pressstuds holding the lats and tried the cushons in every concievable position,i think i need to compare with a van that works to see where i am going wrong,have droped a pm to lazza as they are in derbyshire,see if i can get help,on about my 6/7 camper now,never had this before,mind you never used to have blonde moments either :wink:


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*650 Bed*

Hi Fridgeman
I see from your post that you have sent me a PM ,not yet received it but in the meantime i will put our bed together how we do it and i will post some piccys.There is a diagram in the handbook but i think its a bit hit and miss until you get it right.I live near junc 24 of M1 if you want to call and compare 
CHEERS LAZZA


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, did you get the plastic bag with 2 long fill-in cushions ? I use them to fill in the back of the passenger seat.

in all you should have 7 cushions excluding the passenger seat it self and 2 thin ones are joined together.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Ah the delights of bed making One of the prerequisites for us was that if they couldn't squeeze a fixed bed into a small panel van then it was going to have to be easy. Ours is a sofa then its a bed - rock and roll. 

BTW Consider yourselves lucky the Romahome dimension uses both front seats a moveable board several infill cushions and then a topper to flatten it all completely fills the luton with the extra bed bits. I used to like watching sales staff squirm when I asked them to please show me the bed, in that and similarly complicated arrangements.


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*bed making*

Hi All
I've had a go at bed making, check out the piccys,i don't know if i am doing it right? The infill seems to fit best in between the two large cushions,but i don't use the smallest cushion at all!I suppose we all want a square bed ,but how we put it together woks fine,and there is plenty of room.
Another question for you lot is that the large settee bottom cushion is about 2 to 3 inches too long and hangs over the wooden seat base.Is it just mine?
Cheers Lazza :lol:


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

hi lazza,many thanks for your troubles,yep mines the same as yours complete with overhang on the cushons-bed box , thing is it does not make the square in the brouchure and i bet the cushon near the cooker has no support under it[middle isle] i would love to come and compare because i think there is something wrong here,were not far from you and would like to pop down one evening or weekend to compare,please pm me your number and i will respond,cheers.mark.


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

hi tribby 650,what we have is what you see !cant see this being right,it will move all over the place,is yours the same :?:


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi fridgeman,
I set mine up differently but my Tribby is in having air con fitted so I can not take a pic so I will try and describe.

I basically set it up as 2 singles with the long back in the middle. I use the long sofa as it is with both base cushions in place

the passenger side I pull the passenger seat fully up to the cushions and the 2 thin fill ins go next to the sliding & passenger door. I have no gaps at all on that side.

The long back goes in the middle.


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

*Just chatting really*

We do our bed like Lazza in pic trig bed001, but I drop the side cushion that fits by the stove or alternatively the gold coloured bolster in between the 2 nearside cushions. 
It extends the cushions over the edge but since my feet go down there it seems to work ok. It's not collapsed yet.

Our settee extends around 4 inches over the edge of the base, and I did think of shortening it.

Mr. Oldenstar. 
I too did my PSV test on Bristol Lodekka with crash box - 1992 Chesterfield Transport (Now Stagecoach).- had to take it down the M1 to Nottingham for the test @ 38mph. I passed the test - but nothing else.

Just for the beans I did the test so I could do voluntary driving for the local community transport. A few years later when the business flopped I ended up driving for Stagecoach and the FirstBus. 
Didn't enjoy doing it for a living though. 
I drive an old Leyland Leopard (pneumocyclic) for our church Youth Outreach Project. It's a swine. 
The skill has come in useful when driving the motorhomes though.

I don't get on this site very much these days, but I'm so taken by the sheer camaraderie, help and friendliness.

It's nice to chat with you guys from time to time.

Happy Trigging.

Paul.


----------

